# Baby Boutique Santa Hat and Diaper Cover Patterns for Newborn Knitted



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This listing is for the KNITTING pattern of the pictured Newborn knitted Santa Hat and Diaper Cover, a Laurel Lane design. Using the Super Bulky weight yarn makes these creations go really fast. Not just for Photo Props, but for a little whimsy that brings out the child in us as we knit these up, but functional as well. Use your colors, your imagination for these basic pattern instructions for any hat or diaper cover. I'm showing the two versions of legs, one with trim and one without.

Preemie to Newborn

Pattern $4.50

http://www.luulla.com/product/173746/baby-boutique-santa-hat-and-diaper-cover-patterns-for-newborn-knitted

http://www.etsy.com/listing/158945815/baby-boutique-santa-hat-and-diaper-cover?ref=shop_home_active

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-boutique-santa-hat-and-diaper-cover


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I am going to have to have this for the babies for Christmas! I will see how much is left after I pay bills in Sept check and if there is enough I am getting this one! You have so many cute patterns and I love lots of them, but have had to pass them up, this one I will get some way or the other! Bless your heart you are a wonderful designer and not only of baby items. I hope everyone goes and looks at your sites to see everything you have designed.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I am going to have to have this for the babies for Christmas! I will see how much is left after I pay bills in Sept check and if there is enough I am getting this one! You have so many cute patterns and I love lots of them, but have had to pass them up, this one I will get some way or the other! Bless your heart you are a wonderful designer and not only of baby items. I hope everyone goes and looks at your sites to see everything you have designed.


Bless you my friend!!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Just darling! Love how the hat is long at the end!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

so cute


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Ohhh that is so so cute. Perfect Festive Little Knit!xx


----------



## wlknowles (Jul 3, 2011)

God bless you. I like what you said.
Willie


----------



## wlknowles (Jul 3, 2011)

To DonnieK


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

So sweet.


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

Love it really cute


----------

